# Zweiradmechanikermeisterkurs SUCHT Teilnehmer



## Brook (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo meine Lieben,

ja ihr habt richtig gelesen - der Kurs würde im Moment nicht zustande kommen und ich bin einer der bereits fest angemeldeten Teilnehmer.

*Hier die Daten:*

Zweiradmechanikermeisterschule HWK Braunschweig
Zeitraum: 2 Wintersemester (jeweils Freitag / Samstag - oder nach Absprache)
Kosten: Teil I und II in Braunschweig ca. 4.000 Euro / Teil III und IV ca. 1.500 Euro
BEGINNEN würde der Kurs in Braunschweig im Okt. / November .... also überlegt es euch bitte schnell und meldet euch. Ich selbst würde dann aus Hannover die Strecke Braunschweig fahren, demnach wären auch Fahrgemeinschaften kein Problem.

Mein Name ist: Hinrich Fuchs und ich würde für Fragen zur Verfügung stehen unter folgender Rufnummer *0I7I 4II 25 0I*

Frau Zimbelius, Handwerkskammer Braunschweig
Telefon: *053I / I20402*

Ich bitte euch, überlegt es euch ... auch heutzutage kann ein Meistertitel durchaus von Vorteil sein. In Braunschweig könntet ihr diese in "Abendschule" absolvieren. Vorraussetzungen sind bitte bei mir oder evt. bei Frau Zimbelius zu erfragen. Ich selbst habe Kaufmann gelernt, danach Geld verdient, meinen Betriebswirt (HWK) gemacht und will jetzt in die Zweiradmechanikerbranche.

"Wir" sind in Braunschweig im Moment 4 Meisterschüler (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit) und brauchen auf alle Fälle noch ZWEI weitere ... sonst wird der Kurs nicht stattfinden - also BITTE ... MELDEN!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2007)

Hört sich echt gut an, Bin selber Industriemechaniker und könnte mir das vorstellen zu machen, aber die Kosten sind schon recht imens, die hätt ich jetzt nicht so über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (28. Juni 2007)

Alfeld - dann kennen wir uns doch bestimmt. Hab euch schon besucht, vergangenes Jahr ... 

Die Kosten sollten kein Problem sein, kannst doch "Meisterbafög" beantragen - würd dir sogar dazu raten. 

Ich selbst bekomme ich leider nicht mehr, da ich meinen Betriebswirt bereit finanziert habe. Meld dich mal, die Kosten brauchst du auch unter Umständen nicht in voller Höhe bei Beginn auf der Tasche haben ... da lässt sich bei der HWK bestimmt was machen.


----------



## Brook (30. Juni 2007)

2 Teilnehmer fehlen dem Kurs noch ... denkt nach, ruft mich an, schreibt mir ... gebt euch einen Ruck. Kleiner Kurs, intensives lernen und glaubt mir, wenn der Meistertitel auch in Deutschland kein Goldregen mehr nach sich zieht - im Ausland wissen viele den "deutschen Handwerksmeister" durchaus noch zu schätzen. Ist doch auch was ... oder nicht?

Also, wer will nach Braunschweig???


----------



## Brook (10. Juli 2007)

3 Teilnehmer werden noch gebraucht ... nutzt die Chance und meldet euch. BITTE, der Kurs "fällt sonst ins Wasser"!!!!


----------

